# Crossbow tips?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Getting old having trouble pulling and seeing sights on a regular bow, got my first crossbow yesterday.
With that said? Back in the 70's and 80's they were allowed for disabled only......
Man......must be some tough sob's. All I can say!
With that out of the way, any tips on cocking the **** thing, getting it a little quieter, targets, bolts, broadheads, targets, general info?
It's a bear 180lb draw, 350fps.......

Not ashamed to admit I'm outta my league here!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Crossbow talk and crossbow nation are both good forums.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

hooknbullet2 said:


> Crossbow talk and crossbow nation are both good forums.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

You should have some slots in the butt. The string with the little pulleys route thru there, attach the pulley right next to the rail. Keep it well lubed with wax at all times. You have to get a special crossbow target, regular bow targets won't stop the bolt. Keep your hands away from the string when you shoot, easy to get hurt.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have few crossbow and they are all powerful. Don't shoot most target bag at 20yds. The arrow will go thru and ruin your arrow. Lube string and rail often after each use. Don't dried fire. Keep you fingers clear from the upper rail. Use good cocking string and *wrap it around the groove so that you can pull it much easier (reduction of almost %50 pull force).* Pull with your leg and bend knees, not your back. Straight up when pull. Save your back that way.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

Montec G5's


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

They sell hand crank cocking devices for Barnett crossbows. They might have something that fits yours too.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

I just bought some new fixed blades for mine, Tooth of the Arrow. The guys at Precision Archery said they are supposed to be the most accurate fixed blades and are being used for 100yard shots on the Ravin crossbows


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> They sell hand crank cocking devices for Barnett crossbows. They might have something that fits yours too.


I added one to mine and love it!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I've had good luck with the F-15 fixed blade from Carbon Express on my crossbow.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Unless you are going to be taking shots out at 50 yards or more, most fixed blades will fly pretty true. I shoot the 4 blade Muzzy 100 grain and have no issues at all. Montec, Thunderheads, or slick tricks will all do similar jobs on their flights and really, its a matter of preference. There will be those who suggest expandable broad heads and that's fine to I guess, but after I fire the shot, I want only 1 thing to happen and that is for it to cut. The "X" factor is always there with expanding broad heads! Good luck!


----------

